# MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok we are going to be releasing our MK2-3 kits in early March for testing. So if you are interested in possibly being one of these guys or gals, send me an email: [email protected]
Requirements: (as in I need to know these things.)
Photo's of your car.
Are you going to be installing the kit?
Where are you located?
No its not free! But pleasantly discounted...
Yes its everything to have a full air ride kit on your car.
If you are interested in possibly becoming a tester and getting a kit at a discounted price. Hit me up. I will be making my decision soon after the first of the year.
Jesse


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 8:24 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

This should be interesting......
I wonder really how many of these guys are really interested.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers ([email protected])*

1 of the hardest group of people to convince into doing air.. 
I think it may be cheaper for you (and faster/easier) to just buy some run down markIIs and III's and do your own company testing..


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

Email sent.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

We have one that we will be doing our own testing and design on. We like to know the ease of installation and how the kits do in all climates before releasing a product. Just gives me that warm fuzzy feeling that we are selling a tried and trued product.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Fully understandable... You should make a post in the normal markIII forums cause I am sure you would get a lot more traffic on this topic. 
I know another company who does the same thing, and the end results seem to be great.


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_1 of the hardest group of people to convince into doing air.. 
I think it may be cheaper for you (and faster/easier) to just buy some run down markIIs and III's and do your own company testing.. 

i agree. only like 5 or 6 of us mk3'ers on air and that forum isnt too receptive to air.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (gianni versace)*

MK3 guys love low, and the ugly truth is a lot of airride mk3s still aren't lower than the lowest coilover cars. I feel like a d*ck saying it, especially since many of the air cars are really nice in all other ways. I'm curious to see the Air Lift kits, their new stuff looks pretty nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Afazz)*

Oh we will be lower than all, every, again all coil cars out there. and be able to pull into your parents driveway.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Jesse, I just sent you an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (PtownVdub)*

email sent. Might have a MK3 owner interested as well.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

IM'd you


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Oh we will be lower than all, every, again all coil cars out there. and be able to pull into your parents driveway.

all i can think about is a guy behind his desk thinking about a way he can nicely say go **** yourself.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_MK3 guys love low, and the ugly truth is a lot of airride mk3s still aren't lower than the lowest coilover cars. I feel like a d*ck saying it, especially since many of the air cars are really nice in all other ways. I'm curious to see the Air Lift kits, their new stuff looks pretty nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

By this he means me haha.. I am only about a half inch lower then another GTI on 17s that is on coils.. And unless you pull an 'afazz' you wont get any lower then Eriks white Jetta on 17s, end of story.
And you're not a d*ck for saying it, it's the truth. Air ride on markIII's takes a serious amount of work to get it to lay control arms.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll test your kit... but i dont want to pay lol... I'm already on air but it would be interesting trying your products.... gl


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*

Which one is erik's white jetta?
DubbinT has gotten his pretty low on air and 17s


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Retromini)*

Yea, I forgot about Tyler and it looks like he is running a 35 series tire..
Erik is Swoop' brother, pic's are never really posted but there is a few in the markIII thread in here... Really nice car and nice air set up.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Erik is Swoop' brother, pic's are never really posted but there is a few in the markIII thread in here... Really nice car and nice air set up. 

Oh ok, I know that car. Yah his car looks great.


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Retromini)*

I'm doing bags but I already bought mason-techz. :/ hmm.
pfc











_Modified by jmasc at 9:23 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

my buddy just picked up a freshy fresh harlequin thats dying for this. im talking 9.9-10. ill put a bug in his ear and get back with you
could you hit me up with the stipulations/details so i can present the information to him such as pricing, etc?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (BADCLOWN)*

Kentucky is hoarding all the harlequins.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*

if my rado wasnt already on air i would go for it.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Kentucky is hoarding all the harlequins.









you're damn right haha.

we have 6 known at this point, 4 of which are in louisville alone


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (BADCLOWN)*

haha, I know of like - ONE around here and it's in PA.. Lenny @ L&T owns it - VR-T swapped in.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_And you're not a d*ck for saying it, it's the truth. Air ride on markIII's takes a serious amount of work to get it to lay control arms. 

I'm glad you didn't take it the wrong way









_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Which one is erik's white jetta?
DubbinT has gotten his pretty low on air and 17s 

Tyler is running 185/35/17 tires, which are smaller overall diameter than 205/40/16 and 195/40/16. Not hating, his car is absolutely awesome, just stating the fact. I love the tucked look, and that's a great way to get it without serious unibody mods. He also used balljoint extenders, flipped tie rods, and a notched up frame to get to the floor. His Bagyards are only a small part of the whole setup, they've done a lot of work to get that car down.
I like to see people getting away from the UA Aerosport, that's been a major holdup keeping the mk2's and mk3's off the floor since there isn't as much room above the tire as the mk4/5 cars. New designs like these from Easy Street should have no problem getting low, now it's up to the owners to make it happen


----------



## moder15 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*

b3's out of the question? same suspension.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (moder15)*

only people using aero sports now are for bag over coil set ups. or my old signature series mason techs. which in my rado on 16s i layed pan which ya is a vr but still. def low.


----------



## chubee (Dec 6, 2009)

email sent


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

How bout testing this on my big body Passat? Same platform.








Email sent.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

PM'd. glad to see more interest being focused on these generations.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I'm glad you didn't take it the wrong way









It's cool, I got new shorter bags coming in very soon and we will see how it works out.. I was planning on doing a tubbed front end but just seems like countless hours of work for it..


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_haha, I know of like - ONE around here and it's in PA.. Lenny @ L&T owns it - VR-T swapped in. 

ive heard so many rumors about this car but never seen a single picture of it


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by beacom at 1:13 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_haha, I know of like - ONE around here and it's in PA.. Lenny @ L&T owns it - VR-T swapped in. 

you mean the harlequin that has been through 6 motors and is currently sitting un-turbo'd across from L&T?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
you mean the harlequin that has been through 6 motors and is currently sitting un-turbo'd across from L&T?









Got a VR-T sitting in the garage. 343whp on 10psi. Tell him i'll sell it real cheap!


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (EuroGruppe)*

Ill do it dude... on my girls mk2 westy... Just shoot me a price and if its good we will go from there. Ill be doin my install. Ive done two other cars, my mk5 and my buddys mk4


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (EuroGruppe)*

Jesse hit me up, I'll do it on my daily in new england. Thats about the worst conditions you can get!!


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

a good friend of mine has an MKII jetta coupe he is currently doing a vr swap on, and he plans to try and go air late spring/early summer. 
If you would be interested ill have him send some pics


----------



## sopranosupasta (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Flat Black VW)*

I'd be willing to do an air kit on my daily. its a mk3 with a 1.8t swap, in great shape, and would be able to test in all conditions!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (sopranosupasta)*

Ok guys thanks for all the emails. I can't really talk about price, just know thats its cheaper than you could ever imagine. So please know asking about prices. I will let the ones who are chosen know the price when the time is right.
Man I never realized coil guys can be so testy. Or be such girls to guys that are tryin to help out. So to all the guys interested in this more power to you. For all the whiners strap on a set. This is the internet. No one wants to hear you bicker about your coiled car being super sweet. You might as well be in a Honda forum somewhere talking about the ford focus you just took at the light. 
Ok after my little tangent, I thank you guys for all the emails. I will be picking 5 cars soon.


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

Passat? same suspension as a mk2/3....



















_Modified by b316vwagon at 8:09 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn i would love to be a tester if i ended up getting a mk3 cabrio.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jesse hit me up I might have a B4 passat to test on. Car is needing new suspension.


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

u need tester.... i need bags hmmmmmmmm







pm and email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaltblutig (Jun 26, 2004)

What kinda' coin we talkin'? I could be interested but the car is nothing special. just my MkIII winter beater. If you have a set for the S4...


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

i would definitely be interested, i would do the install myself, and it would get some serious testing here on the streets around detroit. here is the patient
















and here are my credentials...








pm me if i make the requirements.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i know of a corrado that's getting bagged one way or another...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

I'm in Kalamazoo and will be deployed for a year starting in Jan. I have friends that will be more than willing to drive it up for testing/fitting. Plus I go up to Lansing all the time to see the GF so I'll be sure to drop by when I get back even if I'm not chosen.
Any specs on the kit?


----------



## JohnnyB (Jul 26, 2000)

Not a Mk2 or Mk3, but LMK if you ever want to do a kit for a B5.5 W8 4motion Wagon, or better yet, a leveling kit for an '89 T3/T25 DoKa Syncro...










_Modified by JohnnyB at 1:24 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

soooooo any updates?


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

emailed.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (JohnnyB)*

Thats is the baddest vehicle ever. I just wanna drive it around if thats cool???


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

I am gonna let this role for a couple more weeks, then I will start making my choices for the testers. Thanks a lot guys for all the emails.


----------



## kaltblutig (Jun 26, 2004)

got anything for this? I have coils on it now, but could use something that rides better.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_

Tyler is running 185/35/17 tires, which are smaller overall diameter than 205/40/16 and 195/40/16. "> 

they are really like 1/4 inch bigger than 204/40/16 falkens,


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_I am gonna let this role for a couple more weeks, then I will start making my choices for the testers. Thanks a lot guys for all the emails. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subatomic (Jul 23, 2009)

email sent, would love to try these


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (subatomic)*

I hope everyone had a great and safe Christmas. Thanks for all the emails on the kit guys. Keep them coming. The clock is counting down and it will soon be time for me to make a decision.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

How about my 24v mk2? Im ready to go air and the install would be done by me @ the shop Tomas Sport Tuning


















_Modified by xpalendocious at 7:37 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_I hope everyone had a great and safe Christmas. Thanks for all the emails on the kit guys. Keep them coming. The clock is counting down and it will soon be time for me to make a decision. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (benenya)*

Hoping for an air ride Chrismas present!!!!!! We can't wait!


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

audi 80 has the same suspension too. how many audi 80's have u ever seen bagged anyway?


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (mikekisss)*

when we finding out jesse?







hopefully this will be my birthday present to myself (its monday the 4th). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (benenya)*

97 GTI VRT. In Milwaukee Wisconsin. Will be installing it myself. Currently on H&R Ultra Ultra Lows.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (vdubgti2.0)*

I would be interested in being a tester, and I have some money set aside for car parts -- maybe we could work something out. I'm not on the tex much so if you want to talk, send me an email to justin]at[maxpowered]dot[com 
The car (and the parts would be installed by myself and some buds who have already done a few air installs...)


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

mail sent with some info about the car








If you are int. in a driver from Norway..? cold in the winter++ so a realy good test for your kit
















need to go LOW!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Happy belated Birthday benenya!!! I am going to start emailing the chosen ones tomorrow. Hope you guys are as excited about this as I am!


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

hope fully im in


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Hope you guys are as excited about this as I am!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

i am STOKED to hear about this!!!


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Happy belated Birthday benenya!!! I am going to start emailing the chosen ones tomorrow. Hope you guys are as excited about this as I am!

thanks jesse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (benenya)*

Man I hope I am one of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

me to man ME TOO!!!!


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

fingers X!








Hope you will test a kit in Norway


----------



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: MK2-3 guys I need your help on a new kit release. Need testers (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


----------



## subatomic (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

if emails went out already, i guess i did not make the cut


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (42daflr)*

I didnt get or hear anything either


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

maybe Jesse just to busy at the moment. coming back from holidays and filling orders and whatnot.


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

Anyone hear yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (42daflr)*

I spoke to Jesse on Friday and he was out in California on a business trip. Give him a chance to respond, he's not a flake by any means http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm sure he's busy. I am just trying to get my suspension done so I can get it to body and paint. If I'm not picked then I have to decide what I'm doing for suspension and fast.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (42daflr)*

i am in the EXACT same boat as you!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on in a few days. Andrew is right I was on a business trip. I am sending emails out tomorrow, so everyone sit tight for one more day. Thanks guys and thanks Andrew.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

just let me get an email!!


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

fingers crossed


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope Im in! Realy want air now! 
A slamed Golf 3 Variant


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

Patiently waiting. Hope to hear something!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (psst97)*

anytime jesse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me know if you have any word on what we talked about this weekend


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looking forward to checking this suspension out, as a tester or not. Hopefully the people chosen will chime in and journalize their experiences.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

just got off the phone with Jesse


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

doh


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

lucky you


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Soooo, has everyone been notified that is getting the hook up?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (benenya)*

Anybody else find out yet?


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_just got off the phone with Jesse









Cool, maybe you will do some work on your blue car now


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Anybody else find out yet? 

Jesse said emails were going out today... 
someone posted above saying they spoke to him and i guess he was selected so im assuming all selections have been made!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_
Cool, maybe you will do some work on your blue car now









ya time to wash it and pull it out of the garage. just waitin for you to come over. 
Cant wait to get this suspension on my car. Having seen the quality of the parts that Oscar_Block got from AirLift and having ridin/driven his car, i know that the mk2/mk3 stuff will be top notch. too bad his car is slow. but thats a different matter


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Sorry guys, yes I have found the chosen ones. We should be releasing this kit early March. 
If any of you guys are located in the Lansing, MI area hit me up. I would love to show you guys around the company and even go out for a cruise in one of the cars. Let me know.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

I'll be sure to check these out as soon as i get back in country


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

It has come to my attention that a couple of guys here are a little pissed off that a shop got a kit. Something about these things should be spread out to the little guy. I am sorry for your luck angry guys, thats just how it works. We get a few regular guys and a shop. 
We need answers from different sources. I want to know what the guy installing with a floor jack and jack stands to a guy with a full on shop has to say about the install. 
Believe me guys I have been in your shoes. I owned my own fab shop for ten years, and now I do this. I have heard it all. So to the guys that have hurt feelings, Sorry. To all the guys that don't think they deserve something for cheap or free more power to you and have a great weekend.
Jesse


----------



## 42daflr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

This frickin sucks! I thought that everyone had been notified that they were chosen. I just ordered my coilovers yesterday and now today I get an email that said I was chosen. So unfortunately I am now too broke to take advantage of this. I was really looking forward to doing this and using it as a sales tool in front of our new facility.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

^^does this mean another spot opened up?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

looking foward to the kit, smashed my k-frame on a manhole cover...guess the coils were set a lil too far down....


----------

